# Anderson Silva



## UberJedi (Feb 4, 2015)

Anyone else read some of these PED comments on Facebook and just laughed your ass off? Some of these fools, "He didn't look that big" and other nonsense from the comment jockies. I'm just sitting back getting my kicks. Androstane and some Masteron.


----------



## SayBye (Feb 6, 2015)

agreed


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 6, 2015)

What a dumb ass cycle.  Should have done fast acting test and anavar. Then 4 weeks out switch to test/epitest creme.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 10, 2015)

I think he was thinking masteron would be out his system fast.Very poor cycle and really dumb decision. Did they overturn the victory?


----------



## UberJedi (Feb 10, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 10, 2015)

I didn't see any difference in his physique.Is masteron even that good for improving overall athletic performance?Im sure there are some better short esters for mma performance.


----------



## b40361 (May 3, 2015)

i would say those probably ere used more for recovery than anything else considering his age


----------



## b40361 (May 9, 2015)

anybody else wanna chime in?


----------



## muscleicon (Jun 15, 2015)

Mast would be last on the list for recovery, its better used for bodybuilding applications. There are better compounds out for athletic performance.

_*Icon*_


----------

